# Anybody know how to make jam or jelly with honey?



## Nicole (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.pickyourown.org/SusbtitutingHoneyForSugar.htm

I found this a while back and had it bookmarked. I don't think you can take out all of the sugar in canning recipes because it's needed to make the product jell properly? Not sure, but my brain wants to remember something like that.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Now, that is weird, Dirtslinger - I was looking up the same thing today! Great minds think alike. Search the internet using the phrase "jam using honey recipe", and you'll find your answer.

MM


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Order the cookbook "Putting it up with Honey" runs about $15. It has several jam, jelly and preserves. It is full of canning with honey recipes.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

There's a product called Pomona's Universal Pectin that you can use in place of Sure Jell, and that works with honey. It's sold at health food stores, and one box will make several batches of jam or jelly. Pomona's is much easier to use than the other pectins, and allows you to adjust sugar amounts and make your own recipes, which would end in disaster for the grocery store pectin.


----------



## nutso (Jul 8, 2006)

*Honey to sugar conversion*

Hey there,

Most cookbooks and I believe even the Honey Board recommend using 3/4 C honey for every 1 C of cane sugar in recipes. This allows for the extra moisture you get with honey that you won't get with regular sugar and it also accomodates for the 'extra' sweetness that you get from honey since it's sweeter than sugar. 

I've been cooking with honey instead of sugar using this substitution for about 30 years and have found that for recipes that are naturally moist (cakes, cookies, bread, etc.), I tend to use a 'short" 3/4 cup by a few tablespoons less. For liquid based foods like jelly, fresh cranberry sauce, and most anything else that starts out as a liquid and will be cooked over time, there's usually another indicator of when the food is ready so if you add too much by chance, you'll just have to cook it a bit longer. For example, when jelly is ready for putting into a jar, it can be identified by the way the jelly drips off the spoon - that's what you're looking for.

Hope this helps. If you can get the hang of cooking with honey, your food tastes better and your company will always ask what the difference is between your creations and theirs. It's a subtle difference but one that people with super sharp taste buds often pick up on.

Linda


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

In the Vermont Beekeeper's Cookbook, they have a recipe for "sunshine preserves" using one part honey to one part fruit by weight. I made it using blueberries-it was very good, but very sweet-you don't need to use a lot.

Jennifer


----------

